# Giants At 17th Avenue Bridge!!!!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Awile back I posted a bulletin saying that I see giant reds and black drums at the top of the water cruising but they would never bite any type of bait. 

A buddy of mine who anold school procaught this beast on a tiny artificial lure. 40" 30lbs with a head the size of a basketball(30" around)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea bro theres HUGE black drum n reds un that trussel.. i always fish an outgoing tide with live shrimp n do fairly well


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

ill try it this weekend. haven't fished in awile because i need a license but im getting it friday before work and im catching up on my fishing friday and saturday.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, But are'nt they full of worms? Also are'nt they dredging the channel again? I saw a barge over there the other day and new sand piled up on the island..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im not sure, havent been there in a while but if they r then great cuz its gotten really shallow there.. might have to go investigate this weekend


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a huge drum! i have seen and caught them at the bayou grande bridge too..


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a big un. Last year my son threw his net off the bridge for menhadden, and caught two big drums in the net. They tore it up.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea im sure they trashed the net


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i think that GOD in all his infinite wisdom must have had some left over pieces and parts and decided to make one more fish out of it all and lord and behold the DRUM was created. ugly yes. a good fight, yes. eat bout anything, yes. chock full of worms, YES.........BUT mighty tasty if prepared right. ,and i just happen to have a recipe. take a cedar board about 3/4 " thick, place your drum filets on it seasoned to your taste, bake at 350 degrees for about an hour , remove from oven, scrape drum into the trash can and eat the board.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fishing with carl childers (9/27/2009)*i think that GOD in all his infinite wisdom must have had some left over pieces and parts and decided to make one more fish out of it all and lord and behold the DRUM was created. ugly yes. a good fight, yes. eat bout anything, yes. chock full of worms, YES.........BUT mighty tasty if prepared right. ,and i just happen to have a recipe. take a cedar board about 3/4 " thick, place your drum filets on it seasoned to your taste, bake at 350 degrees for about an hour , remove from oven, scrape drum into the trash can and eat the board.


great derailment.. congrats dick.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *fishing with carl childers (9/27/2009)*i think that GOD in all his infinite wisdom must have had some left over pieces and parts and decided to make one more fish out of it all and lord and behold the DRUM was created. ugly yes. a good fight, yes. eat bout anything, yes. chock full of worms, YES.........BUT mighty tasty if prepared right. ,and i just happen to have a recipe. take a cedar board about 3/4 " thick, place your drum filets on it seasoned to your taste, bake at 350 degrees for about an hour , remove from oven, scrape drum into the trash can and eat the board.


While I haven't caught any 30# drum, all the black drum I have ever kept were wormless and yummy. I would rate meat on par with redfish (aka- red drum...). Take them ANY DAY over a speck. :sick


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *fishing with carl childers (9/27/2009)*i think that GOD in all his infinite wisdom must have had some left over pieces and parts and decided to make one more fish out of it all and lord and behold the DRUM was created. ugly yes. a good fight, yes. eat bout anything, yes. chock full of worms, YES.........BUT mighty tasty if prepared right. ,and i just happen to have a recipe. take a cedar board about 3/4 " thick, place your drum filets on it seasoned to your taste, bake at 350 degrees for about an hour , remove from oven, scrape drum into the trash can and eat the board.


dude this was funny on a couple other times but its been said WAY too many times lately.. n nice way to derail a thread.. i thought we were trying to do away with derailments


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

well excuse the hell out of me there MR. BIG BRANDON, i was totally unaware that i should have checked in with you before i posted my 2 cents worth. please forgive me, i am not the great fisherman that you seem to be, (i have been reading all of your post and it seems you have a comment for everyone who uses the PFF). next time i decide to enter a comment i will pass it by you for your inspection first ok. Again i apologize , didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

apology accepted


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *fishing with carl childers (9/27/2009)*well excuse the hell out of me there MR. BIG BRANDON, i was totally unaware that i should have checked in with you before i posted my 2 cents worth. please forgive me, i am not the great fisherman that you seem to be, (i have been reading all of your post and it seems you have a comment for everyone who uses the PFF). next time i decide to enter a comment i will pass it by you for your inspection first ok. Again i apologize , didn't mean to upset you.


 SORRY FOR THE DERAIL! But that was well spoken! No offense Brandon! Just well spoken!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea?.This is what I'm talkin' 'bout. .Indeed. Many fish Tacos and no waste here.

Jose is 6'








.


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ HUGE!!!!


----------

